# WinZip Malware Protector



## tschortscho51

Hallo Leute,
ich habe das "kostenlose" Tool Malware Protector von WinZip runtergeladen und installiert, soweit alles OK.
Das Tool hat anschliessend einen Check durchgeführt, und siehe da, es wurden Trojaner und Generic Malware gefunden.
Dasselbe habe ich bei einem 2. PC durchgeführt. Mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Nun wird eine Bereinigung vorgeschlagen,
dazu muss allerdings das Tool kostenpflichtig erworben werden.
Meine PC-Systeme sind mit Norman Security Suite aktuell geschützt und geprüft und zusätzlich mit Malwarebyte
Anti-Malware überprüft.
Es wurden bisher keine Schädlinge durch die zwei Tools gemeldet.
Ist Malware Protector eine Geldmaschine??
Hat jemand einschlägige Erfahrung??
Besten Dank und Grüsse


----------



## JesperMP

Keine Erfahrung zu Winzip Malware Protector. Aber generell wird auf diverse Foren von Winzip Software gewarnt.
Meldet Winzip Malware Protector um welche malware es gefunden hat, nicht nur den Anzahl ? Wenn nicht finde ich es sehr Verdächtig.


----------



## tschortscho51

Ja das wird gemeldet.
Könnte es sein das WinZip besser ist als die anderen Tools??

Anhang anzeigen 23181


----------



## JesperMP

"buzus" und "gen" sind etwas kurz.
Mit andere AV Software gibt es eine Name für jeden Malware womit man in den Internet mehr Informationen finden kann.

Ich kann leider nicht sagen das Winzip ist falsch und du hast keine Probleme.

buzus wird 8/12-2012 erkannt, es ist also mehr als ein Jahr her:
http://www.threatexpert.com/report.aspx?md5=b1ff0dd28184ef2330116b6a0dcf348e
Mit die Informationen in den Link kannst du vielleicht feststellen ob buzus tatsäglich auf dein PC ist.


----------



## ChristophD

und was erscheint unter "Details anzeigen"? Stehen da mehr Informationen?


----------



## tschortscho51

Hallo Leute,
besten Dank für die bisherigen Reaktionen.
z.T. habe ich den Eindruck, dass WinZip Code in Software falsch interpretiert.
Als Beilage ein Log.

Anhang anzeigen 23211


----------



## ducati

Jo,

der eine oder andere Virenscanner erkennt schon mal die eine oder andere Siemens-Software als schädlich... das ist normal.

Von Siemens sind daher auch nur wenige Virenscanner zugelassen:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/37571060

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/37208360

https://support.automation.siemens.com/kompatool/pages/main/index.jsf

Gruß.


----------



## bike

ducati schrieb:


> der eine oder andere Virenscanner erkennt schon mal die eine oder andere Siemens-Software als schädlich... das ist normal.



Ja ist denn Siemens nicht ein Virus mit Maleware Eigenschaften.
Zumindest wenn ich TIA verwende, kommt mir das so vor.


bike


----------



## tschortscho51

Hallo Leute,
besten Dank für eure Antworten.
Ich habe das Tool wieder deinstalliert, es ist wohl (noch) nicht ausgereift.
Ich verlasse mich wieder auf meine bisherigen Antivirus Tool's.
Nochmals besten Dank und Grüsse.


----------

